# sand vrs gravel



## benhab (Mar 9, 2004)

I was reading a post and the person recommended quickrete medium commercial grade sand , has anyone used this or have heard of problems with using sand ?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i love sand. i hate gravel. just let your sand sit before adding your fish.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i used this sand and you know i did cause you read a post of mine, lol. but the only problem that i have had so far is the sh*t stays on the top, but once it gets broken up it dosent look bad at all. if you have a catfish, it sholuld make short work of the mess. it actually looks a little more natural with some fishey poo on the top. but with piranhas it isnt the dark black and skinny poo so i think it would just blend in with sand since it is the same color. just wash the sand really well and let it settle in your tank with no fish for a while untill it gets clear. i heard that for bigger tanks, it takes up to a week for it to go clear. but the end results are worth it.


----------



## benhab (Mar 9, 2004)

thanks , i'm sure it would look great I wonder if I only do certain areas with sand and others with gravel and rock that may look good , but probably alot of work but what the hell


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i think if you would do that, it would get mixed up too much every time you vaccume your gravel/sand


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I like sand better than gravel also but gravel is alot more easy to maintain clean than sand. That my experience.........


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

badforthesport said:


> i love sand. i hate gravel. just let your sand sit before adding your fish.
> [snapback]409238[/snapback]​


you dont have to.... u can add your fish with a sandstorm, i wouldn't recommend it though, i've done it









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=89352

but i knew everything would be fine


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

sand is great, i nearly changed to block pebbles the other day but then i remembered the sludge my undergravel filter produced from my big dirty black moores, sand never gets that bad plus it stays on top so easy to swish debris with a net.

i may change but only to black sand if anything.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

heres a tip; wash the sand in a pillow case


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

lol i'm washing out sand right now to put in my new 150







sand is the way to go man!! It looks great as a finished product. i'm using the quickrete all- purpose. the only down side is that you can see all the fish sh*t, so you have to vacum the tank like every other day to keep it looking good


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> lol i'm washing out sand right now to put in my new 150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get a squeeze vac for that... you just suck up the poo without removing any water


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Got a link for that squeeze vac thing??


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't know how much this is gonna help you, I don't have any piranhas yet but when I get them I plan on using filtered or sifted sand, just to give the tank a more natural look.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Sand that isnt play sand looks sweet as hell... But when u see everything sitting on top of the sand and have to get it all out all the time it gets annoying...I switched to gravel from sand


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

fung88 said:


> Got a link for that squeeze vac thing??
> [snapback]1097076[/snapback]​


Squeeze vac? Please post link! Im ready to throw my sand out and switch to gravel. If you dont like the looks of sh*t in your tank then dont get sand.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...id1=3347;pcid2=

perfect for sand... go over the tank everyday without removing water... takes 2 minutes


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Is it possible to make one of these???


----------

